# rbps not breeding



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

hi guys hows it going 
right i have had my p's since they was about 1" (now 6-7" and coming up 2 1/2 years old) last October i had 3 pairs of breeding p's but they only spawned once and havnt done any more do you think they will do once a year or have i done some thing to upset them
they have 2 water changes a week get fed once every other day(tried every day but they wont eat)
or maybe i took the eggs too soon after they spawned(12hrs after filming)
now they go jet black but nothing they keep nest building but nothing
if another p goes near em they chase em off is this a territory thing again
or should i just be patient

thanks for any help


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Just be patient :laugh: And make sure your water settings are perfect.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

their will breed soon, just be patient......piranha breed during raining season, if it rain, do some large water change.

good luck


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

I think the man has been pretty damn patient. Bad advice guys.

You could try to do water changes of 1 every WEEK or WEEK and a half, and do like 40% instead of the constant small WC's.

In combo with that, Lower the temp for a week Approx 6-8 degrees(slowly). Then crank it up again; while doing the above. This should mimic the rainy season.

After you do that: Give them a good feeding. During that lowered temp week; feed them sparingly.

See if that works, and get back to us.

How big is you tank? You have 6 p's?


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

Louie D said:


> I think the man has been pretty damn patient. Bad advice guys.
> 
> You could try to do water changes of 1 every WEEK or WEEK and a half, and do like 40% instead of the constant small WC's.
> 
> ...


ok thanks for the advice gonna trythe above i dont really do small water changes i do about 50-60gal 
and the tank size 234UK imp/281US and i have 11

oh yeah befor i forget my water paras are
ph:7.0 
nh3/nh4:0 (ammonia)
no2:0.1 (nitrite)
no3:5 (nitrate)


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

you ph is too high, try adding some peat to lower it to around 5.8-6.2


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

is that the sort of peat you would put in a fluval 404
if so how much would you sugget useing
1 or 2 boxes or just keep adding and checking my ph


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Dunno if this will help you out but when I was breeding them I used to do water changes like you are now but I would make the water I changed out colder to further replicate the "Rainy" season and the water being colder like rain seemed to help. Mine bred for 6 months straight doing this.


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

thats all i do is add cold water it dont even touch the temp i have had my sump off for 2 weeks(pump blew) and the temp didnt even budge 1 degree
maybe i should do 50%change a week turn the heaters right down(over a set time of course) and get a shed load of peat


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yep peat or blackwater extract should help trigger spawning :nod:


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

had to turn heaters off as the temp was 30 degrees ill keep a close eye on that 
would it be ok for peat and black water extract to be used at the same time or will it lower the ph too much


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i would stick to one.


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

unplugged heaters yesterday and still 30 degrees no drop in temp think im gonna have to do water change early to bring it down a degree or 2


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

zombie said:


> unplugged heaters yesterday and still 30 degrees no drop in temp think im gonna have to do water change early to bring it down a degree or 2


that should be fine :nod:

what are you going to do with the fry?


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

gonna keep a couple 3-4 maybe just 1 aint decided yet but i know alot of peeps was happy with the first lot had 250 survive from a hell of alot some of the lfs had em and theres one over here called wharf aquatics they take alot of em maybe this time trade em in for a rhom or electric eel or stingrays dunno what to do need to get a bigger tank if wife agrees then gonna get 10'X2.6'X2' to go on the oppersite wall to the reds


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

found the vidz i did with my phone last year where can i post em


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

talk to xenon about them


----------



## geostomp (Apr 8, 2006)

Louie D said:


> I think the man has been pretty damn patient. Bad advice guys.
> 
> You could try to do water changes of 1 every WEEK or WEEK and a half, and do like 40% instead of the constant small WC's.
> 
> ...


I see that the advise on weekly water changes works great. Last time I gave up and started a big job at work and Wammo. Sme thing after reading this post, stop the daily changes, give some feeders,cover the front, forgetaboutit, WAMMO!!! Good advice.


----------

